# dove hunting ???



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hey all was just wondering if anyone was dove hunting around jefferson,harrison,or any counties near that area?
never hunted them before,was going 2 go 2morrow but my friend who had a place lined up( priv farm around cadiz)had 2 back out due 2 a passing in his family my ? is were would you go around here? closest dow fields is up at highlandtown(hunted birds up there with my dad yrs ago). anybody ever hunt
them at fernwood state forest????
any suggestions ?????
mrtwister


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

check out- www.huntohio.net -there's a lot of talk on the forum.


----------

